# Transformador para aislar audio



## juanjosm (Sep 30, 2013)

Buenas gente... necesito aislar la señal que va desde el pre al amp. por un tema de masas... necesitaba saber como hacerlo con un transformador, que característica tiene que tener para mandar a hacerlo, o cual seria la mejor manera... espero que me puedan orientar un poco... gracias!


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2013)

Buenas noches juanjosm

Tu pregunta no está muy clara ... pero supongo que te refieres a la Lineas Balanceadas de audio.

No necesariamente se necesita un Transformador , se pueden emplear perfectamente circuitos desfasadores para poder tener dos señales de Audio con un desfase entre ellas de 180º.

Este es método utilizado cuando queremos llevar la señal de audio a una distancia más larga de lo normal, p.e los Micrófonos, u otros equipos hasta la mesa de mezclas.
Normalmente se emplea el conector Canon  XLR

Si utilizas Google encontrarás mucha información, pon en el Buscador "audio balanceado".

La principal ventaja de balancear la señal es que el ruido tiende a anularse.

Sal U2


----------



## juanjosm (Sep 30, 2013)

Pero lo que yo necesito es aislar incluso la masa y de esa forma sigue siendo común y no me sirve...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2013)

juanjosm dijo:


> Pero lo que yo necesito es aislar incluso la masa y de esa forma sigue siendo común y no me sirve...



En una linea balanceada no es necesária la masa... un ejemplo las Líneas Telefónicas.

Puedes hacerlo con Transformadores de Audio, son muy normales...

http://exxelia.com/fichiers/produits/20090612_111158_it_tm_mtlm.pdf

http://www.lundahl.se/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/1584_x.pdf

Sal U2


----------



## juanjosm (Sep 30, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> En una linea balanceada no es necesária la masa... un ejemplo las Líneas Telefónicas.
> 
> Puedes hacerlo con Transformadores de Audio, son muy normales...
> 
> ...



Pero para mandar a hacer uno que características se tienen que tener en cuenta?... aclaro que no soy muy entendido en el tema... gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2013)

juanjosm dijo:


> Pero para mandar a hacer uno que características se tienen que tener en cuenta?... aclaro que no soy muy entendido en el tema... gracias



Relación 1:1, (Impedancia 600Ω/600Ω), del menor tamaño que puedan fabricar y núcleo de hierro grano orientado.

Hay transformadores, dentro de algunos modem´s que pueden servir.

Insisto con lo de la línea balanceada que te comentó *@miguelus*

Otra opción: Acople óptico (Optoacopladores)


----------



## juanjosm (Sep 30, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Relación 1:1, (Impedancia 600Ω/600Ω), del menor tamaño que puedan fabricar y núcleo de hierro grano orientado.
> 
> Hay transformadores, dentro de algunos modem´s que pueden servir.
> 
> ...



Voy a preguntar cuanto me lo hace con esas caracteristicas...

http://www.lundahl.se/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/1584_x.pdf  Seria la mas fácil pero no creo conseguirlo acá en cordoba... voy a averiguar...


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2013)

Los transformadores de audio de 600Ω y de relación 1/1 son muy normales y muy baratos, pregunta en cualquier tienda de Componentes Electrónicos.

La opción propuesta por Fogonazo es una buena opción... recuperalos de cualquier Moden viejo, tambén los puedes encontrar en cualquier equipo que se conecte a una línea telefónica.

Encargar que te lo fabriquen no es una buena idea te sadrá muy caro.

Sal U2


----------



## juanjosm (Sep 30, 2013)

miguelus dijo:


> Los transformadores de audio de 600Ω y de relación 1/1 son muy normales y muy baratos, pregunta en cualquier tienda de Componentes Electrónicos.
> 
> La opción propuesta por Fogonazo es una buena opción... recuperalos de cualquier Moden viejo, tambén los puedes encontrar en cualquier equipo que se conecte a una línea telefónica.
> 
> ...



Definitivamente mandar a hacerlo no es una opción...$500 me pasaron por el trafo WTF!!



Encontré estos en M.L. que dicen sirven?

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-474364610-neutrix-nte1-transformador-de-audio-11-a-cable-_JM_

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-473837478-neutrik-nte1-transformador-de-audio-11-a-cable-_JM_


----------



## miguelus (Sep 30, 2013)

Buenos días juanjosm

Esos transformadores pueden funcionar perfectamente.

El precio que consta en la publicidad que has posteado no se a cuántos € o U$ corresponde, un precio razonable sería ~ 2€ = 2,6U$

Sal U2


----------



## crimson (Oct 1, 2013)

En Electrocomponentes venden unos transformadores 600/600 ohm a menos de $20 (Ar), los he usado y para una aplicación simple funcionan bien. Si es HI-FI no, pero para publicidad en la vía pública van muy bien.
Saludos C


----------



## juanjosm (Oct 1, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> En Electrocomponentes venden unos transformadores 600/600 ohm a menos de $20 (Ar), los he usado y para una aplicación simple funcionan bien. Si es HI-FI no, pero para publicidad en la vía pública van muy bien.
> Saludos C



Gracias por el dato... según tu experiencia, es mucha la perdida de calidad??? es muy notoria?


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 1, 2013)

Comparado con..., si reduce un poco la respuesta en frecuencia, pero dependiendo del uso que le vas a dar, como dice  El gran compañero Crimson en la via pública no hay problema, en Hi Fi, es otro cuento


----------



## juanjosm (Oct 1, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:


> Comparado con..., si reduce un poco la respuesta en frecuencia, pero dependiendo del uso que le vas a dar, como dice  El gran compañero Crimson en la via pública no hay problema, en Hi Fi, es otro cuento



Que problema..... tendría que probar para ver si me sirve el resultado, porque es para un amp. que suelo usar como grave...
Una forma Hi Fi cual seria?   disculpen la insistencia es que quiero terminar con esto!


----------



## crimson (Oct 1, 2013)

juanjosm dijo:


> es mucha la perdida de calidad??? es muy notoria?


Honestamente, me sorprendieron. Los empecé a usar para adaptar unos equipos de publicidad en la via publica de un amigo. Si conectaba los equipos directamente, salía ruido de ignición y otras basuras por los parlantes. Empecé poniendo entre la entrada de línea y la salida del mini-disc uno de estos transformadores sacado de una placa de modem telefónico y santo remedio, tenía bajos y agudos, cosa que me sorprendió porque pensaba que iba a sonar "latoso" (puro medios). Justo un amigo me avisó que había comprado un par en Electrocomponentes, para adaptar un modem a un equipo de radioaficionado, así que probé uno de esos y realmente funciona bien, dá para probarlo, aparte (no sé qué aplicación pensás darle) no es caro, antes de gastar 500 mangos en uno profesional podés probar con uno de estos.
Saludos C


----------



## juanjosm (Oct 1, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> (no sé qué aplicación pensás darle) no es caro, antes de gastar 500 mangos en uno profesional podés probar con uno de estos.
> Saludos C



Lo pretendo usar para remplazar un amp de bajo...  tenia que ser medianamente aceptable la calidad...


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 1, 2013)

No veo el problema, hasta puedes ensayar con algún transformador, así no sea 1/1, para que veas si en verdad te sirve para lo que estás pensando lo puedes pedir prestado, para salir de dudas



Te puedo contar varias experiencias, en mi trabajo de sonidista, Un día que estaba amplificando en un parque, llegó la televisión para pedir la mezcla de sonido, al conectar su equipo que horror, un RRRRRuido que se metía por todos lados, el problema es que como íbamos en vivo y no tenía cajas de línea en ese momento, heché mano del primer transformador que encontré, uno de un celular, recibía 110v AC y entregaba 9v ac en el secundario, una relación de 10 a 1 aproximadamente, pues saqué el audio de mi consola de un subgrupo,(110v) y a la entrada de micrófono(9v) de la de ellos y me asustó el resultado, fué un sonido super fiel y limpio, no dañé nada, y salvé la situación.
Por el tipo de señal que estás manejando, puedes hacer algunos ensayos así no sea 1/1 (600Ω), pero usando el sentido común, no vas a usar un transformador de fuente suichada con impedancia super baja, o un transformador de cerca eléctrica o una bobina de auto. que pondría en peligro todo el sistema de sonido.
te ssorprenderías de cosas que podrías aprender.



juanjosm dijo:


> Lo pretendo usar para remplazar un amp de bajo...  tenia que ser medianamente aceptable la calidad...


El que no sea HI FI, no quiere decir que no sea aceptable.


----------



## crimson (Oct 1, 2013)

Bueno, he aquí algunas pruebas, tomadas a una tensión de 2Vpp, sobre un transformador sacado de una placa tipo modem:

Esta está tomada a 50 ciclos, la señal de arriba es la entrada (tomada de la salida del oscilador de audio) y la de abajo es la salida del transformador:

¿Nada mal no? Ahora vamos a 500 Hz:

Y ahora a 7.000Hz, como vemos, no sólo no distorsiona, sino que tampoco cae el nivel de salida en forma apreciable: (ojo, están fuera de fase porque sin querer apreté el botón de invertir el canal).

Es para tener en cuenta.
Saludos C


----------



## juanjosm (Oct 1, 2013)

nasaserna dijo:


> Te puedo contar varias experiencias, en mi trabajo de sonidista, Un día que estaba amplificando en un parque, llegó la televisión para pedir la mezcla de sonido, al conectar su equipo que horror, un RRRRRuido que se metía por todos lados,



Yo tengo el mismo problema, al mandar la señal hacia el amp. y ademas a la consola un horror...



crimson dijo:


> Bueno, he aquí algunas pruebas, tomadas a una tensión de 2Vpp, sobre un transformador sacado de una placa tipo módem....
> 
> Es para tener en cuenta.
> Saludos C



Muchas gracias por el tiempo, mejor imposible el ejemplo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2013)

crimson dijo:


> Y ahora a 7.000Hz, como vemos, no sólo no distorsiona, sino que tampoco cae el nivel de salida en forma apreciable: (ojo, están fuera de fase porque sin querer apreté el botón de invertir el canal).
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 99385
> 
> ...



 Los "picos" de la onda del canal inferior están un poco _defomados_...  comparativamente hablando, claro...


----------



## crimson (Oct 1, 2013)

Sí, Dr. Zoidberg, convenimos que no estamos hablando de HI-FI, pero para un transformadorcito de 20 mangos (en el caso que haya que comprarlo) está más que pasable... para un emepetré o algo similar sobra paño...
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2013)

Claro....esa distorsión no se escucha... y tal vez esa distorsión sea por que los 7 kHz están por encima de la banda pasante del teléfono...
Por 20 mangos no se pueden pedir maravillas, y si anda bien... pues....psssssss habrás que usarlo.

Saludos!


----------



## zxeth (Dic 22, 2017)

Buenas tardes gente, hace mucho que no andaba por el foro, me dedique unos años a la contabilidad y ahora volví a las andanzas con la electronica. Les tengo una consulta, tengo el problema con un estereo que cuando cargo el celular y enchufo el auxiliar se me vuelve loco el estereo, este transformador 1 a 1 sería mi gran solución?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2017)

zxeth dijo:


> Buenas tardes gente, hace mucho que no andaba por el foro, me dedique unos años a la contabilidad y ahora volví a las andanzas con la electronica. Les tengo una consulta, tengo el problema con un estereo que cuando cargo el celular y enchufo el auxiliar se me vuelve loco el estereo, este transformador 1 a 1 sería mi gran solución?


No creo, habría que ver de donde proviene esa "Locura"

¿ Conectas e instantáneamente enloquece ?
¿ Al darle volumen ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2017)

La entrada auxiliar es para 300mV no para 3 V


----------



## zxeth (Dic 24, 2017)

Jajja creí que me había hecho entender bien, es cuando cargo el celular en la camioneta y quiero enchufar el auxiliar al celular, se bajaba el volumen sólo, como si estuviera girando la perilla y no me dejaba tocar cualquier otro botón, igual ya lo pude solucionar con los transformadores de las placas modem, muchisimas gracias
Todavía no medí los auxiliares pero estoy seguro que la masa del auxiliar del estéreo no era masa sino algún voltaje negativo


----------



## capitanp (Dic 24, 2017)

yo diria que el cargador de 5V tambien influiria en la locura


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 24, 2017)

hola a todos , una solución mas prolija serias enpleyar un cargador conmutado y ayslado galvanicamente entrada de la salida.
Att,
Daniel Liopes.


----------



## Humphrey (Jun 20, 2019)

Hola, y rebobinar un trafo de los que estan en una fuente atx, tambien serviria? o habria perdidas importantes?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2019)

Humphrey dijo:


> Hola, y rebobinar un trafo de los que estan en una fuente atx, tambien serviria? o habria perdidas importantes?


Los transformadores de las fuentes ATX son de ferrita *NO* sirven para audio 
Si sirven los transformadores de las placas modem.
O *esta *otra posibilidad


----------



## Humphrey (Jun 20, 2019)

gracias por la pronta respuesta, en cuanto al optoacoplador, cual de los 2 recomiendas, IL300 o HCNR200?
Ademas que tendria que cambiar o como analizo el circuito para que funcione a entre 5v a 12v?
Por esto seria como para entrar al SPDIF?
tambien intente con un LED y un LDR, se escucha ...................... como que baja un poco la calidad de sonido, poniendolo en una cajita.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Si sirven los transformadores de las placas modem.


Bueno, modem o deco, no tengo para reciclar, solo un par de fuente ATX, ferrita no sirve por la alta frecuencia que no puede manejar, verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2019)

Humphrey dijo:


> gracias por la pronta respuesta, en cuanto al optoacoplador, cual de los 2 recomiendas, IL300 o HCNR200?


Cualquiera de ellos te sirve


> Ademas que tendria que cambiar o como analizo el circuito para que funcione a entre 5v a 12v?
> Por esto seria como para entrar al SPDIF?
> tambien intente con un LED y un LDR, se escucha ...................... como que baja un poco la calidad de sonido, poniendolo en una cajita.


¿ Estas entendiendo que necesitas de 2 fuentes de alimentación independientes ?
Ni el *LED *ni el *LDR *dan una respuesta lineal, así que la respuesta del conjunto es imposible de ser determinada


> Bueno, modem o deco, no tengo para reciclar, solo un par de fuente ATX, ferrita no sirve por la alta frecuencia que no puede manejar, verdad?


Los transformadores de ferrita sirven para alta frecuencias y en conmutación, pero NO para frecuencias de audio y en respuesta lineal.


----------



## Humphrey (Jun 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas entendiendo que necesitas de 2 fuentes de alimentación independientes ?.


Si, comento porque dispongo de fuente de 5v y 12v a 300mA - 500mA, y otra de 12 de 3A para el amplificador.
Pero dime, que tengo que hacer para que funcione a 5v o 12v ese circuito?

Espero que vendan localmente esos optoacopladores.

Gracias.


----------



## radium98 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hola 
no sé si puedes ayudarme de alguna manera .
mi prob;em tengo algo de zumbido en el backround debido a alguna fuga gobernador de psu de pc y de lo rec modo switsh smps y campo de rf .Aquí no tenemos la tierra sólo la fase y neutral.so decidí hacer un aislador de audio, que encontré un buen Esquema recientemente, viejo pero bueno.
se dice que debo utilizar una impedancia de 600 ohmios, busqué en la radio antigua pero parecen ser disapeared, así que encontré en mi junkbox dos transformador que tiene esta impedancia 
mi pregunta es si es posible usarlos .
gracias.


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2022)

Hola,  la duda es como queda la polaridad del transformador de moden, el negativo sigue siendo el de abajo?


----------



## radium98 (Dic 7, 2022)

1/1


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2022)

radium98 dijo:


> 1/1


Si eso ya lo se,me refiero a  la polaridad


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 7, 2022)

La mejor maneira de si saper es medir con auxilio de un Osciloscopio de dos canales mas un generador de Audio.
!Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2022)

Hay mas facil  !

Aplicarle una pequeña tensión AC ( 3Vac) entre pines 1 y 2 , considerando pin 2 como masa , luego conectar pines 3 y 4 en serie con pin 1 , si duplica tensión están en fase , si la salida da cero , en contrafase 😈


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> La mejor maneira de si saper es medir con auxilio de un Osciloscopio de dos canales mas un generador de Audio.
> !Saludos!


Y sin osciloscopio?


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay mas facil  !
> 
> Aplicarle una pequeña tensión AC ( 3Vac) entre pines 1 y 2 , considerando pin 2 como masa , luego conectar pines 3 y 4 en serie con pin 1 , si duplica tensión están en fase , si la salida da cero , en contrafase 😈


No entendí


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2022)

Aplicas con un transformador , unos 3 Volts entre pines 1 y 2 , pones punta negra del tester en pata 2 , la roja en 1 obviamente te marcará los 3 Volts AC.

Ahora conectas el pin 4 con el 1  y colocas la punta roja en el pin 3 , si marca 6 Volts , suman y están en fase , si mide 0 Volt , resta y está en contrafase  ¿Capishe?







P.D.: los transformadorcitos de viejo modem de PC , son de 600-600 Ohms y andan muy bien !


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2022)

Obtuve unas lecturas extrañas, creo que 3V es mucho para el transformador


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2022)

Y las lecturas y la forma en que mediste?

Debes usar Corriente Alterna, NO continua...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 7, 2022)

La medición se hace en dos segundos . . .


----------



## analogico (Dic 7, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Y las lecturas y la forma en que mediste?
> 
> Debes usar Corriente Alterna, NO continua...



Lo que dice el mensaje 41

 Corriente alterna


DOSMETROS dijo:


> La medición se hace en dos segundos . . .


Me demore mas en buscar transformadores de corriente alterna que en hacer las pruebas


La idea que tengo ahora es usar 1V  con un divisor resistivo.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 8, 2022)

¿Divisor?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2022)

analogico dijo:


> Me demore mas en buscar transformadores de corriente alterna que en hacer las pruebas


 




analogico dijo:


> La idea que tengo ahora es usar 1V  con un divisor resistivo.



No guta , salvo que sea de bastante corriente . . .  tipo 1 A . . .


----------



## analogico (Dic 8, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No guta , salvo que sea de bastante corriente . . .  tipo 1 A . . .


Modifique un transformador, y ahora no da lecturas raras
El transformador quedo en 0,6V



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aplicas con un transformador , unos 3 Volts entre pines 1 y 2 , pones punta negra del tester en pata 2 , la roja en 1 obviamente te marcará los 3 Volts AC.
> 
> Ahora conectas el pin 4 con el 1  y colocas la punta roja en el pin 3 , si marca 6 Volts , suman y están en fase , si mide 0 Volt , resta y está en contrafase  ¿Capishe?
> 
> ...



Asi 0,6V entre 1 y 2
la raya verde es el puente 1-4
las flechas son las puntas del tester
y 1,2V es el valor que marca el tester


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2022)

Perfecto , entonces está en fase


----------

